
Clarifai Raises 30M Series B - agrothberg
http://blog.clarifai.com/announcing-30-million-reasons-to-be-thankful
======
vdel
Deepomatic interestingly also provide a visual search API:
[https://developers.deepomatic.com/home](https://developers.deepomatic.com/home)

